# Project build:-Planning permission granted, now for building regs.



## JonHowes (30 Apr 2021)

Hi, 
Just gained planning permission for the workshop in the attached file. It is going to be a timber frame with a traditional corrugated iron skin and will be insulated between studs and rafters with under screed insulation in the floor (which is another problem, it needs to hold up a couple of machines of around 750kg each).

New to this forum but I've done a bit of browsing. My question concerns building regs approval for insulation for a private workshop. I've discussed this with Building Control with one comment that insulation standards may not apply as it is a workshop for intermittent private use. It is going to get a wood stove and will be insulated to control condensation but Part L insulation standards seem over the top for the intended use (and cost so much to implement that I would be better off just burning my scrap timber on the bonfire...).

What is the experience of the forum on insulation building control requirements for workshops?

Many thanks,

Jon


----------



## peterw3035 (30 Apr 2021)

Building Regs do apply as your building floor area is over 30m2, in my experience you'll find companies that provide independent building control inspection & certification provide far more practical advice than your Local Authority BC Dept.


----------



## RobinBHM (30 Apr 2021)

JonHowes said:


> What is the experience of the forum on insulation building control requirements for workshops



Part L only applies to habitable rooms - hence why porches and conservatories are exempt from building regs

Although you need building regs, part L,won't apply.

I have to say, I built a garden cabin to use as an office etc. I fitted 120mm in roof, 100mm in walks and 70mm in floor. Although expensive at the time, it has meant a fantastic space that stays dry and mostly warm - and heats up easily.

For a workshop insulation would mean slow temperature changes and a stable humidity level, even without heating. I.E. no rust on tools and no issues with wood warping due to getting damp.


----------



## Paul M (1 May 2021)

Hi I have a garage attached to my property. I am currently replacing the garage flat roof with a pitched roof and dividing the garage into a workshop and utility room.
I have applied and paid for building regs. They are not interested in the workshop, only the utility room. Insulation in the loft space above utility needed 300mm insulation however I have insulated throughout. Hope this helps


----------



## JonHowes (4 May 2021)

Thanks for the comments. It seems that the full L2 standard may not apply as L2A has provision for buildings with low energy demand. It does seem to fall under "Non Domestic" (which is L2A which also has provisions for certain buildings due to non cost-effectiveness). Current plan is 80mm Celotex under the screed, 150mm rockwool in the walls and, possibly 200mm rockwool between the rafters. I'll submit the proposal and see what happens.


----------



## shed9 (4 May 2021)

peterw3035 said:


> Building Regs do apply as your building floor area is over 30m2


This is also amplified as being relevant if the building is over the 30m2 and not primarily built from non-combustible materials. Building regs obviously covers more than insulation such as damp proofing, building fabric stability, ventilation, heating, fire protection and points of escape, etc....

Nice building proposal by the way and congrats on getting planning approved.


----------

